# Just Getting Started...



## Crosswire3 (Mar 17, 2011)

...and it's pretty exciting to see the results.







My first run of silver came out pretty nicely as you can see drying in the white bowl. It's mostly silver solder, contacts, and old sterling wares. There's also some more silver and gold being processed in the background. I'll be casting some small samples to run through our XRF and SEM here at school.

Re-processing my "waste" has also been worthwhile between the extra few grams I've picked up and all the usable salts.

Thanks to all who share their wisdom on here :mrgreen:


----------



## old thompson (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing a picture Crosswire3, it's always nice to see sombody else label their erlenmeyer "Do not touch!!!".


----------



## trashmaster (Mar 19, 2011)

welcome to the forum crosswire3 
Great job and we love pix's of sucess , Hope you learned everything here on the forum.

please post what material you started with, how you did it and how much you recovered


----------



## Crosswire3 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, I found I had to label my flasks and brakers "Do Not Touch!!!" after finding that several other people in the building liked to stir "lab experiments"...I was wondering why my precipitations were taking so long to settle.

I learned quite a bit from chemistry, but this site has provided some of the intricacies and more efficient methods. I started with a bunch of sterling scrap and some old circuit breaker contacts. So far I've done two batches of silver and have a little over 100oz. My crucibles just arrived today, so I can get to casting and sampling.


----------

